# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] radio WAXIBA XB-3081 URT δεν συντονίζει...

## kalchr

Δεν γνωρίζω πολλά είμαι αρχάριος.
Το ραδιάκι αυτό είναι φθηνιάρικο αλλά θέλω να το φτιάξω.
Εχει τροφοδοσία με καλώδιο (μόνο για φόρτιση) αλλά είναι χωρίς Μ/Τ transformerless (επικίνδυνο θέλει προσοχή) χρησιμοποιώ isolation transformer για ασφάλεια και έχει και 4 μπαταρίες του 1,5 βολτ μεγάλες, καθώς και μια μόνιμη επαναφορτιζόμενη 6 βολτ ενσωματωμένη με το σασσί μπαταρία που φορτίζει μετά τη γέφυρα (4 smd δίοδα M7=1Ν4007). Σχέδιο οι Κινέζοι πονηροί τίποτα.
Εχει 3 IC QN8175 (16 pin) μετά την κεραία, AC1085 (16 pin) MCU και ΚΑ2206Β (2 και 11 pin του ΚΑ2206Β στο ηχείο).
Τα inputs στα IC είναι ΟΚ. Ακούγεται ένα βουητό από το ηχείο αλλά δεν συντονίζει κανένα σταθμό. Οι πυκνωτές είναι smd και είναι δύσκολο να μετρηθούν στο κύκλωμα. Αν μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει. Θα στείλω φωτό σχετικά και των 3 ολοκληρωμένων.
Ευχαριστώ
Χρήστος
 IMG_20191004_213554gg.jpg

----------

